# Wild Evening



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I had last Friday off of work, so I headed to the farm Thurs. evening. Friday morning deer dogs were out, chased a couple by me but no shots. Relocated that evening to a small beaver swamp. Found that beavers had changed their blueprints, area I was hunting was now bone dry which made for very noisy walking, so I was glad I got in early. Was up and watching around by 2:30PM, but didn't hear anything until around 5:00PM when I heard a deer walking alongside a creek about 70yds out and closing. His current path would have brought it almost close enough to see if I got lucky, so I was looking hard and waiting. Suddenly the deer stopped and started rubbing a tree, sounded like a big billy goat rubbing so I got nervous! Sat there and waited for him to move again, but he was happy rubbing for what seemed like an eternity. I tried to vocalize a grunt (I'm pretty good at that) but was too shaky, so I broke out the grunt call. Gave one grunt, he stopped, and resumed rubbing after a few seconds. Let it go a couple minutes, then gave a tending grunt, at which point he took off running. Pessimist I am, I thought I'd spooked him but soon realized he was coming straight to me at a pretty fast gait. Rifle was already up (pays to do that if you're grunting at a nearby deer), and as soon as he came charging into view I got him in the scope, saw it was a big bodied critter, and sent a 180 grain .30-06 Winchester Silvertip straight into his neck. Bullet hit heart, lungs, intestine, came out bottom of abdomen and hit a hind leg on the way out, an deer kept coming on like it was nothing. He ran right past me for another opening, and I was ready to send 3 or 4 more his way (do not want to track a deer in the swamp) when he stopped. I put one more right into the boiler room and he was down, at which point I sat down for fear of shaking myself right out of the tree. He fell behind a bush, so I couldn't see what I'd taken as up to that point all I saw of antlers was a blur on the first shot. After a few minutes I veritably threw my climber from the tree with myself in it, and ran straight to the deer, found he was a really nice 8 point. 18" wide inside, very massive, and a very heavy deer too! Luckily adrenaline was still pumping, I was able to drag him the 400yds or so to the truck without help, though it took me about an hour. Biggest deer I have ever killed, if I don't kill another the rest of the year that's fine by me!


----------



## jwfishn (Jul 8, 2009)

nice buck. thanks for posting.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice buck!!

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats on the buck. Nice one. Also, thanks for sharing story with us.


----------



## Dewy (Jan 9, 2005)

Well done sir!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice job Bro. Sounde like you had an awesome hunt. Those are the ones we NEVER forget.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

nice deer... congrats...


----------

